# The Deal On Oinktoberfest



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay, here is the deal on Oinktoberfest. First off every one who responded to my original post will be together. Second, each team will receive six tickets to the CD concert Friday night. There is a total of 50 teams for Saturday for the NY state KCBS championship.Looks like we all will be in the last row, as soon as I can score a copy of the lay out map I'll post it. Any questions give me a call. 716-542-6206 It's going to be a BLAST! Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting all the new ones. 
Pigs


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 28, 2007)

Pigs, is that your cell number?  If not can you give it to me?  Seems someone from up there is still in the dark ages and I may need to call someone when I get closer.  Thanks.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 28, 2007)

2007 Schedule
 Friday( 9/28 )
Southern Country Rock 

Team Check-in 9:00am - 4:00pm 
Meat Inspection 10:00am - 6:00pm 
Cooks Meeting 6:30pm (Mandatory) 
Gates Open to Public 5:00pm 
Live Concert 
Featuring the Charlie Daniels Band 
with opening act Bareback Jack  7:00pm - 10:00pm 
Saturday (9/29)
(KCBS Sanctioned)  
Gates Open to Public
 10:00am 
Judges Check-In 
 10:00am - 11:00am 
Judges’ Orientation
 11:00am - Noon 
Judging Begins Noon 
Turn In Times  
Chicken 12:00pm 
Pork Ribs 12:30pm 
Pork Shoulder/Butt 1:00pm 
Beef Brisket 1:30pm 
Baked Beans 2:00pm 
Dessert 2:30pm 
Saturday Entertainment  
Filter Kings 11.00am - 2:00pm 
Kid Kurry Band 2:00pm - 5:00pm 
Awards Ceremony 5:00pm - 6:00pm 
Sunday (9/30)
(Backyard BBQers and Chili Contest)

Team Check-in 6:00am - 9:00am 
Gates Open to Public 10:00am 
Judges Check-In 11:00am - Noon 
Judges’ Orientation  12:00pm - 12:45pm 
Judging Begins 1:00pm 
Turn In Times  
Chicken Wings 1:00pm 
Sausage 1:30pm 
Ribs 2:00pm 
Beef 2:30pm 
Chili 3:00pm 
Sunday Entertainment  
Barbara Sinclair & The Shadows 11.00am - 2:00pm 
The Ghostriders 2:00pm - 5:00pm 
Awards Ceremony  5:00pm - 6:00pm


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you Pigs. Looking forward to it immensely. 

We bought extra space and extra hydro (spent all $$ on tents so none left for a generator this year LOL) . 

Going to be great to meet a few of you.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 28, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Thank you Pigs. Looking forward to it immensely.
> 
> We bought extra space and extra *hydro* (spent all $$ on tents so none left for a generator this year LOL) .
> 
> Going to be great to meet a few of you.



Haven't heard that word in a looooooonnnnnnggggg time.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 29, 2007)

lol just another way to tell I am Canadian.


----------

